# First time breeding and getting set up.



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright so I decided about a month ago that I was going to breed bettas, so for the past month I've been collecting the necessary things (tank heater, baby brine shrimp, lots of plastic plants etc.) But I do still have a few questions. 
1) I've seen the breeding tanks without gravel, do I need to take my gravel out? Also do I NEED a sponge filter, what if i just cycle the water out daily? I'll attach a pic of my breeding tank.
2) I also only have a 5 gallon tank, so how many fry could live happily in there? I know its small but I don't have the room for a 10 gal  I'm also guessing that I'll have to cull some out early. 
3) Why does everyone hate veiltails so much? I realize their old news and there are bigger and better out there. I know they don't sell the best among breeders but I have a local pet store that wants to buy my offspring so they can sell them ( dont worry I dont plan on making much money, if any, from breeding. I'm more doing it for the fun).
4)I also have NO idea what type of betta my females are  Petsmart said one was veiltail but they've been known to sell males as females so I'm not to sure on their suggested breed. The other girl I bought from said local pet store and they didn't know. The blue girl, Selena, was said to be a veiltail but I think she might be a delta due to the, oh what are they called (the lines on the tail, you count them and look at patterns). My red girl, Big Red, I honestly have no clue on. She's actually the biggest betta I've had, and her tail fin is a little messed up but she seems healthy so I'm thinking it was just defect from birth. I'm thinking she might be a giant. I saw a male (for the first time in petsmart) and they had almost identical coloring. It's really hard to see on Big Red but she does have some blue irridecent streaking in her tail (if only two or three minuscule stripes) Once again I'll attach pics of my two girls. 

I'm sure I'll come up with more questions later but for now I think I'm empty. Thank you for everyone who does reply/ follow. This will be my breeding page too once I get things going.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I hate to break it to you but if you don't have room for anything bigger then a 5 gallon then you don't have room to breed bettas. Bettas can spawn in a 5 gallon and they fry can stay in there for a short time but then you'll need something large for a growout, 20+ gallons. Then you have to add the fact that the males can't stay together forever. Where are you going to put 50+ bettas? They're are some "stickys" on breeding in this section I suggest you read them if you haven't already. Good luck.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I guI've read a bunch of the stickys. My mom has one of my ten gallons from when I was a kid, but once again now I have no where to put it. I was going to cull them out so I don't have to worry about getting a bigger tank. I'm ok with only having 5 or ten survive in the end. Once I can distinguish the sex and they can live in their own little jars I am going to bring them to my pet store so they can sell them. So I'm not going to have them until their big adults any ways. My pet store would rather get them from me and know they're young and healthy vs getting them from somewhere else.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

While I agree having bigger tanks on hand will make it much easier and increase your success rate in getting a better outcome.....But.....you could still do it with just a 5gal.....you most likely will not end up with very many fry that will grow to adult and you may even have some stunting issue....but this can at least help give you an idea what to expect and maybe find that you will want to go bigger with the next spawn.....

So lets work with what you got.....
In the 5gal-remove the filter unless it is a sponge filter-but turn if off when you add the breeders until the fry are free swimming, add a bunch of live plants and some common snails.....I would leave it full to the top with water-the substrate/gravel-you can leave it-but some of the eggs can get trapped and even fry later on if it is larger size gravel-you can also place a smooth object under the nesting site to help prevent this too. But removing it would be best.....

Have your breeder in separate container-neither in the spawning tank and start feeding them well....good quality varied diet fed in small frequent meals and if you have access to mosquito larva-mass feed this and you can get them ready in about 3-4 days-if not 2 weeks....let the pair see each other for 5 min each day-other wise you don't want either fish to see any other fish during the conditioning period....Once conditioned.....

Make a 50% water change on the spawning tank-add the male and something to use for a nest site-add the female cupped floating in the tank with him-when he flirts with her through the container and tries to get her to follow and she try to follow-release her......

You will see a lot of chasing, nipping...etc.....she may approach the nest and he will attack driving her off...this is normal....as long as you have plenty of cover for her...leave them together...spawning may take place within the hour to weeks......hard to say since this can vary a lot....as long as she is not panting and in great distress...all is fine...she may or may not be torn to pieces or even the male can get torn up.....

Soon he will become more gentle with her, swimming in the "S" pattern, slapping her with his tale leading her to the nest-she should follow in the head down position.......embracing begins...sometimes it can take several embraces before you see eggs...stand back and watch-its an awesome site to see-but do not intervene or stick your hand in the tank.....

If you need to leave them together for longer than a day-feed as normal and turn lights off at night.....check the nest each AM-often they spawn in the cover of darkness or at first light.....

Once you have eggs-remove the female

The male should be tending the nest- 

Temp at 80F-usually you will have hatch in 24-28h more or less-watch for tiny tails hanging from the nest and bouncing babies.....

I turn the light off at night like I normally do-they have what is called a lateral line that functions somewhat like echo location and can tend to their eggs/fry in total darkness-you can leave the light on too....either is fine....

I feed before during and after spawning...some breeders don't...its up to you....

In another 72 hours more or less from hatch...fry should be free swimming....this time line can be different based on when the eggs dropped and other factors -often they do not all hatch and free swim at the exact same time....

If you want-you can take the male out once most of the fry are free swimming-if he is a good father he can stay with the fry long term-but since this is his first spawn and you don't know...I would remove him so not to risk the fry....

I would get my BBS hatchery started the day after the fry hatch-I like to use 2 hatcheries started 24h apart......It is best to feed newly hatch BBS with their yolk sac intact for best nutrition-if BBS is the only live food you plan to feed....Poor nutrition is a big killer of fry......

Once you start feeding the fry-start making 25% daily water changes for the first week-then 50% starting on week 2

If you have common snails in the tank along with live plants-this can make things easier-both the snails and plants can help water quality and help to create microorganism for fry food.....

If you have a sponge filter-turn this on once you start feeding the fry on a low setting.....so low that it doesn't break the water surface....1-2 bubbles/second......

By week 2- I would cover the top of the tank with plastic veggie wrap to help retain heat/humidity for when the labyrinth organ start to develop-that first breath of air if too cool and dry can cause mass deaths and if they survive you can have buoyancy issues with them

By using a 5gal-you will have a normal die off in the beginning and later.....usually in a 5gal long term....you may end up with about 5-10 fry-but this can vary, however, this is a good number to work with for the first spawn.....

Lots of different ways to spawn and rear fry successfully....its finding out what works for you, your breeders and what you have on hand...remembering that each spawn can be different even with the same breeders....

It is important to be respectful and responsible-it can be a lot of fun and rewarding rearing your own Bettas from eggs to adult-but it can also be a lot of work and very time consuming and not everyone is willing to put forth the effort needed for a successful spawn......many things can go wrong as many things can go right.......

Good luck.....


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I'm working on maybe getting a bigger tank for cheap, yay craigslist! I know I might not get that many to adult stage anyways because their hard to raise. I Think I will try to use the 5gal at first just to maybe get a feel for it. I have a "3 way breeder" but when I take all of the stuff out its just a really good floating cup  once again thanks for the help


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would take the gravel out, because the male needs to be able to dive down to the bottom and collect them, and the gravel will swallow the eggs. This is why breeding tanks are bare-bottom


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well then I got some work to do before I start


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

They seem to have regarded most concerns, but be careful culling out fish that aren't injured/deformed/etc. It'd be better for you to upgrade tank size than to cull, because you may be getting rid of what would become the best sellers and biggest money makers.

I know you said money wasn't the biggest concern when it came to selling, but some good finds would do you well, and may be good for future betta lineages.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Well i breed my bettas in my 5 gallon tanks.They should be fine without any substrate.The fry will still survive well now.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I have yet to actually remove the gravel yet. School has been crazy and along with work I barley have enough time to sleep. I'm still pondering on which two to put together.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Which ones do you guys think? Walter (Blue/red/hints of purple and green male VT) with Selena (Blue/red/hints or green female VT) or Patrick (Blue/red/hints of green male HM) with Big Red (Red with small hints of iridescent blue unknown female). I'm not too picky and can't seem to make up my mind, so who ever gets the most votes wins I guess


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I would go with the HM male. 
IMO, the blue/red/green female doesn't look like a VT to me, the red female looks more like a VT. 
While VT bettas are beautiful, they don't sell as well as HM and Deltas.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a different post about that girl in particular. lol and the general consensus was that she was a VT just long finned. I'm not too concerned about selling them because a I only expect 5-10 fry to survive (If i even get any this is my first time) And I have a local pet store that wants them.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You might be surprised, some spawns are very large. Best of luck, I'm sure you will have beautiful fish no matter what combination you choose.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

And if I do get a larger outcome I am working on getting a ten gallon set up just for fry


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds great! I'm a bit worried though about you having time to do the many water changes fry need to grow...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to employ the help of my boyfriend and use the slow siphon method with a very small hose. I'm also thinking of putting a screen on it or a sponge so I dont accidentally suck up the babies. I'm also going to have my 10 gal tank at half full for the first 14 days


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I use an old pair of panyhose when siphoning to keep from sucking up babies, it has worked so far.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG! great idea. **stealing and putting in my personal betta breeding handbook.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I came up with another question. I have frozen baby brine shrimp and Hikari first bites newborn fish food, I'm all good right?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Microworms are another fry food thats good to have on hand, or vinegar eels. Microworms are small enough that they can be fed to the smallest of fry, whereas bbs is too big for a lot of newborns  They're super easy to culture too, all you need is a starter culture (often fairly cheap, like $5-10 online), a yogurt container or see-through tupperware, some yeast, and oatmeal (At least thats what I use). 

I think Patrick and Selena would go best together, Im not sure about her being veiltail or not but you could take a look at this site, it might be able to determine what Selena is. Might just be me but I don't think she's a VT, looks bigger  (If anyone opposes this website and knows its incorrect, please let me know so I stop using it lmao) http://aquaticpassion.animal-world.com/index.php?showtopic=879

Well I'm rambling now, and I dont think i've ever used so many brackets in my life lol, good luck!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is a really good pic of just her tail dorsal and anal fin. What I've heard is that she's a long finned VT with a bit of crown tail in her background


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes Betta fry will not accept non-living food-they tend to do better with live-the movement helps stimulate the feeding/hunting instinct...

I also read an interesting article in the April 2012 AFI (_Aquarium Fish Internationa_l) in regards to a scientific study/research on nutrition and fry...not specific to Betta-but in general......that with some fry the enzymes or the bacterial gut fauna that the live food provides will help them process food later in life and without this they can't digest food properly and die even though they are eating...interesting article but I would love to see the study itself....lol.....

You can also use plastic tubs for grow out...it doesn't have to be an aquarium-as long as it is food/water safe graded for humans...they are safe to use for fish....just a thought......


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Although now I'm eating my words because it looks like they branch to two and then each on of those branches to three or two...that means HM. lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

She does look rather pokey doesn't she haha. Looks like there could be CT in there somewhere! I know none of my girls have spikes like that on her anal fin except Peekaboo, who IS a CT  Selena is definitely a hard one to determine lmao. Usually VT girls only have two rays but she looks like she has four. She could be a mix of everything however, so who knows what you could get! 

PS: I think we ALL posted at once xD lmao


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

She has more than 2 rays, and according to the article, a VT will never have more than 2 rays.
Also, some fry won't eat non live food at least at first. I lost a lot of my first spawn because I didn't have any live food until they were about 2 weeks old.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to give this stuff a go because its what I have access to at the moment. And with me going out of town the week before the spawn (I'm having someone come over to feed them brine shrimp and blood worms). I dont want to exceed my friends fish watching ability.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I'm going to give this stuff a go because its what I have access to at the moment. And with me going out of town the week before the spawn (I'm having someone come over to feed them brine shrimp and blood worms). I dont want to exceed my friends fish watching ability.



Hopefully they take to it, what do you guys recommend I try first, this Hikari fry food or frozen BBS?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OK never mind those past posts. I bought a micro worm culture. lol My babies will be fat and happy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hurray!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I heard on here about leaving the male in the tank for a few days after free swimming to eat the weaker spawn, good idea or horrible? Given my size restriction I was thinking its a good one...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I left my male in there for a few days, even after the fry were free-swimming  He didnt seem to feel the need to eat any however lmao. Here's a video of him in with his babies. It's kinda cute  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOhAm-itMDE&list=UUHkykihGaEkJjBPXllzUGpA&index=18&feature=plcp


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol that is pretty cute! I'd love to try the Victorian style but I has no room and I think my boyfriend would get mad if I invaded the bedroom with fishes.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL Oh boyfriends...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol at first he didn't want anything to do with it and now he's kinda helping out. He thought I was crazy about 3 weeks ago when I started buying a bunch of stuff and 3 more bettas. But it wasn't until after visiting my local pet shop and learning that they'd love to have a betta supplier that he kinda started to catch on. He started asking a bunch of questions and asking if i have this or that. He even helped look for a bigger tank (luckily my mom has like 3 sitting in the attic). And now I think I might have rubbed some of the betta craze on him. He's even starting to talk to my fishies like I do. lmao


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwwww!! Good boy!! Lmaooo


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I finally have everything, but who knows I'll probably com up with a bunch more questions before and after spawning


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol awesome  Feel free to post any questions you might think of


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I also just purchased my Indian Almond Leaves (directly from Asia ) and I'm going out to get a live plant for the spawning tank. I've already read the stickies and I have a list of plants that are recommended. Also on my to do list is to remove the gravel and start a full water change today.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

You should turn this thread into a Spawn Log!  I think Walter and Selena would be a good match.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I plan on it once I get my pair going. I'm just now getting set up for it. I plan on giving it a go in just over two weeks. I want to give them plenty of time to get adjusted.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ugg! Giant set back. I came home from work to find my bird on top of my fish tank and had so lovely found the ONLY hole on the top (for the filter which i don't use) and pooped in my tank! Looks like they get a 100 percent water change in the spawn tank tonight. Good thing I have like 2 weeks before the spawn...I'll post pics up of the tank once I get things finished


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My spawning set up, minus the Almond leaves


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

That is still the 5g, yes? Nice set up.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup its a 5 gal. I'm getting a ten gal in about a week


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Also I've been doing research on dragon scaling and I think my Walter might have it. The picture I posted on here earlier shows his scales really well. Just a thought. Let me know if you guys think he might be


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd strongly suggest a better heater. The one you have only heats to around 5 degrees above the ambient air temp. This will cause big temp fluctuations that will kill your fry. You need an adjustable heater that you can set to 80 degrees. Other then that looks good .


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've monitored my tank for a couple days not and it stays pretty much at 78-76 degrees so I only need a bit of heat. I have a tropical bird so we keep the house warm


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Also could you guys maybe pop over to my other thread...I'm no to sure Selena is a female
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=995203#post995203


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok Selena was NOT a female and is not named Smith. I bought a new female today. She is and iridescent white with purple fins. Her name is Velvet. I'll post a pic of her in her new home soon.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

*Meet Velvet*

Yes I know highly contradictive name but it just seemed to fit. I'm pretty sure she's a VT but her coloring is what got me. A brilliant white with iridescent hues and purple fins. Such a pretty little thing. I think she's got a parasite because she keeps rubbing on her spiky orange plant so I'm treating her with some aquarium salt. I know her fins are clamped but that's because she's in a new home and is itchy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww what a cutie, Hopefully she heals up soon and shows off her fins to us!  I love how in light-coloured females, you can see their eggs lol.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I know I almost bought a light yellow with cellophane fins. You could see her eggs and everything. I named her popcorn while I was there. I spent like 30 mins looking over the same three fish, the people there kinda looked at me weird until I explained that i was picking one for breeding lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww! I wish they would sell pretty females here. None of our pet stores carry females anymore. I wouldve jumped all over that yellow girl haha


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

unfortunately it is a petsmart buy but I think she'll work. she looks healthy and once I get her all conditioned I bet she'll be even better looking. I went to 4 pet stores today. My choices were tiny crowntails (probably really young) or the three i ended up spending 30 mins debating over. The third was a wild type looking with blue and red fins.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah she'll probably look great once that ich has cleared up, that would be so irritating. I'd be clamped up too lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Now thats one thing I dont have yet is an ich treatment. I'm hoping the salt works but if she's still itchy by thursday I'll have to go buy some


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So her fins opened and what a beauty! I also received my micro worm culture and got that going. Woo about another two weeks and I'll be breeding


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow she IS beautiful!  Glad she finally showed her true colours! <3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

She's purty!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so Hai everyone! Its kinda been a few days. Velvet has really come into her new tank and love my bird  So I've had a few new things occur. I am going home for spring break (from tomorrow to the 11th) and my mother has given me the ok to take any tank I want from our attic or basement. I know there is a 55 up there, and I'm hoping my 10, but there also might be a 30 or 29. I dont know what she has up there and neither does she. I've kinda found a spot for a 55 if I have to i will. My boyfriends eyes kinda got big at the thought of bringing that home. I know I used a 30 for my hamster a long time ago, I hope we still have it. I'll probably have to re-seal the corners though.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Today has just been productive! I made a sponge filter and set it to bubble once a sec. It's bright florescent orange but Patrick is more interested in my new thermometer. I got a standing one that goes in my tank. I just didn't want to "guess" the temp from my stick on one. I'm also thinking of breeding Smith and Velvet seeing how Smith has blown another bigger and taller bubble nest (his old one got destroyed when I added water to his tank). I have 4 microwrom cultures going now


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So another update my 10 gal was no where to be found  but I did find a 20  SCORE! Looks like I now have the perfect grow out tank. Its a 20 tall but I'm going to start with it half full and add a gallon every day until its filled. I also found a heater that will work for my 5 gallon and another that will work for the 20, YAY! And just to top everything off there were two sheets of glass that covers the top of the tank and a light. Thanks mom for hanging on to stuff and putting it in the attic! I can't wait to get home next weekend and get everything set up, and have my first spawn!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Gotta love when parents keep aquarium equipment!!!  Mine did the same haha. They left me a 25g, and two 10 gallons to use at my disposal. Along with various filters and heaters. So nice when you dont have to spend as much money getting a hobby going! lol. Good luck


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So after my near disaster with my sitter I have decided to breed Walter with Velvet, both are VT but I dont care, babies are babies and they will be cute. I have moved Walter into the spawning tank and Velvet into the vase beside it and in half a day I've noticed her belly getting rounder with eggs. She also follows Walter through the glass  and he flares at her like "look at me!!". I'm going to give them a day to recover from a bad week and introduce them with a breeder container for another day before I release them into the tank together. I'm hoping Walter will build another bubble nest and that the Indian Almond Leaves do the trick.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Another fantastic update! I threw some Styrofoam into Walter's tank and he's started a bubble nest already!  He constantly swims over to the side of the tank, flares at velvet and then swims all around the tank. Velvet watches him but doesn't flare at him, she even tries to follow him. I'll put her in the breeder container in the spawning tank tomorrow and turn on the heater so it gets up those last few degrees to a comfy 82. Then after a day of that I'll release Velvet into the tank and watch and wait


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool! So, are you conditioning them now?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup  I put Velvet in the floating breeder cage in the spawning tank this morning. Walter was freaked out for a minute and then went to "look at me!!! look at me!!! I need to make bubbles" He swims back and forth between the breeder cage and his bubble nest. Velvet is showing signs of being submissive, she puts her head down when she see's him flaring. I'm going to give them another two days like that so I can get my heater to the proper temp. I'll post pics later


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Great! 
So, your growout is 20 Gallons, an what size tank will you be spawning them in?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm spawning in a 5 gallon.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool! What live food are feeding for conditioning?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I currently have 4 microworm cultures going for the fry (when and if they come) and I have been feeding the adults freeze 1/2 dried blood worms or 2/3 betta pellets 2 or 3 times a day (depending on my schedule). I haven't check on them recently though lol. I've been reading various Spawn logs


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah I also have Hikari first bites and frozen BBS for the babies


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is a video of my conditioning I love my Walter 
http://youtu.be/JYZBLwMPi2c


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Holy Microworms batman! I checked my cultures tonight and WOW have they bloomed! It looks like all 4 have taken right off. I had to scrape the edges just so they didn't start climbing through the holes in the top. Walter has his piece of Styrofoam lifted up about a quarter of a inch from where it started with bubbles! I've seen both male and female do the awkward "s" swim and they flare at one another all the time but not "I'm going to kill you flare". They've gotten into a thing where the go parallel each other and then both generally end in the "s" swim. I've just fed them dinner and they seem to have gotten a boost of energy. I can't wait for tomorrow at 3 XD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

More Bubbles!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so another awesome thing has happened! I found out Velvet might have the marble gene *HAPPY DANCE!!!** She has these spots (like super tiny scale sized spots) and on a different thread it says that might be the marble gene, in which case I will have the beautifulest babies  Between her and Walter there is blue, green, purple, red, and white, along with the iridescent gene, and possible dumbo gene.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like everything is comming together for you. Can't wait to see pics of the fry.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I know I said I'd turn this into a spawn log but to be honest its more a Q&A in my opinion so here's the link to the spawn log http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1012359#post1012359


----------

